# Weatherman



## Josiah (Jan 7, 2015)

*IT'S NOT VERY OFTEN THAT I HAVE A LAUGH-OUT-LOUD SESSION THESE DAYS, BUT THIS ONE WAS GREAT!...*

 

 *This was a guest       speaker at an actual Conference on Aging in California.          **The speaker is a weather       forecaster , but SHOULD be a standup       comic.  *
*
*
*Attendees were young       and old alike, male and female.  I hope no one is offended . . . he       is hysterical.*

*https://www.youtube.com/embed/LR2qZ0A8vic?rel=0*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Very funny...but he was a comedian before he was a weather reporter.. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Coleman


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

Funny Josiah, thanks for the chuckles! :lol:


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2015)

Hysterical!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2015)

We prefer to call them Weatherguessers...


----------

